# What is in your shower??



## Chelsea (Apr 27, 2005)

Softsoap milk and honey wash, Biolage color care shampoo and conditioner, got 2 be face cleanser, and biotherm dry skin cleansing milk





Life brand nut conditioner, L'oreal refinish scrub, Clean and Clear Cleanser, EA Clear the way mask, St Ives scrub, pineapple soap (life)





Healing Garden ZZZ Therapy Scrub, Dove Nutrium Body Wash, Suave Coconut Shampoo, Olay in shower body lotion, Lancome Body Delisse Scrub, Biotherm Shaving Cream, Suave Coconut Conditioner, Citrus Shine shampoo and Conditioner, Dove Cool Moisture Body Lotion





Life Brand nut scrub (YUMMM), EA Green Tea Shower Gel, Razor and Blades, Vichy Shampoo, random samples


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 27, 2005)

In my shower:

- Color.Smart shampoo (Matrix)
- Color.Smart conditionner (Matrix)
- Color.Smart treatment (Matrix)
- Pure Bright cleanser (Biotherm)
- Hot Cocoa body wash (Philosophy)


----------



## amandamakeup (Apr 27, 2005)

this is fun...in my shower...
Dove shampoo
Dove conditioner.
Dove soap.
Jean Paul Gauthier shower gel. 
and......a razor. it kinda dont cut anymore though... i think i need a new one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



l'oreal pure zone face wash. (im surprised, its actually a good product!)


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 27, 2005)

bliss super slough scrub
bliss lemon and sage soapy sap
bliss herban jungle soap and big blue bar
bliss sweet orange scrub
bliss minty soap'n'scrub
(is it obvious that i'm a bliss ho???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )

origins checks & balances facial cleanser
bath and body works cherry blossom shower gel
redken shampoo
nexxus conditioner


----------



## solardame (Apr 27, 2005)

BBW Rosemary Mint Shampoo
BBW Sweat Pea Shower Cream, Scrub
" " "  Warm Vanilla Sugar Shower Gel
" " "  Country Apple Shower Gel
" " "  Plumeria Shower Gel
" " "  Chocolate Shampoo 
Redken Extreme Shampoo
Purpose Face Wash
J&J Softwash
Dove Bar (new green one)


----------



## Alexa (Apr 28, 2005)

ohhhhhhh yay i love any reason to take pics!!





shaving cream, olay in show lotion, thermasilk conditioner & shampoo, neutrogena pre-sunless scrub, neutrogena body clear body scrub





aussie deeeep 3 min miracle, john frieda kelp help hair masque, biolage fortifying conditioner





mirror cuz i sometimes take my makeup off in the shower, dove bar, venus razor





johnson and johnson baby shampoo w/honey, redken extreme shampoo, joico k-pak daily conditioner





top shelf: moonlight path, warm vanilla sugar, coconut lime verbena, plumeria, mango mandarin body washes

middle shelf: VS love spell body wash and bubble bath, totally juice sugar grapefruit scrub, johnson and johnson bedtime and vapor baths

bottom shelf: neutrogena anti-residue shampoo and hawaiian ginger body spray

holy..lots of stuff. i change stuff every week so ive got a whole closet full of bath stuff :|

hanging: comb, 2 poofs and a shower cap


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 28, 2005)

you know.. i was just thinking how useful it would be to have a mirror in the shower when I was taking off my fairy mu today..


----------



## Alexa (Apr 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_you know.. i was just thinking how useful it would be to have a mirror in the shower when I was taking off my fairy mu today.._

 
its very useful!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 28, 2005)

LOL everybody have a lot of things in the shower, mine is tiny tiny so I keep just what I really need.


----------



## niecypiecy (Apr 28, 2005)

Knotty Girl bubble gum shampoo
Knotty Girl marshmallow conditioner
The Body Shop mango shower gel
The Body Shop nut scrub
Avon vanilla bubble bath
Avon pumpkin pie bubble bath
raspberry shave cream
Venus Razor - Shower puff -exfoliating gloves - foot file/exfoliator - big comb
my hubbys shave cream - body wash - razor
my puppys shampoo and wash cup

also a shower thingy that dispenses shampoo, conditioner and body wash (I don't know what is in them right now though - usually when my bottle gets low I pour what's left in there so I end up with a mix and match of brands which my hubby uses)


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 28, 2005)

Suave Shampoo
Suave Conditioner
some soap in Green I dont know the color.


----------



## lemurian (Apr 28, 2005)

Not too much..

John Masters Zinc Shampoo
John Masters Citrus Neroli Detangler
Neutrogena Clear Pore Cleanser/Mask
The Body Shop Satsuma Soap
and some of those scrubby gloves, in seafoam green  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also mix up my own sugar/salt/coffee scrub before I shower, so there are a couple empty plastic cups in there as well.. bad me!


----------



## martygreene (Apr 28, 2005)

no photos, I'm fighting the mildew stains (OLD house).

ARTec shampoo and conditioner in various shades
Dove sensitive skin bar soap
Dove sensitive skin facial scrub
Neutrogena facial scrub
Loova vanilla bean sugar scrub
Suave shampoo and conditioner for fine hair
A baggie of sea salt w/ a shot glass (for washing piercings)
Body Shop face brush
Johnson and Johnson cold care baby bath (for allergy days and when I get sick or have sore muscles)

I think that's it!


----------



## jasper17 (Apr 28, 2005)

No pictures - very gross shower stall at the moment. 

We've got:

Sephora Coffee & Cream scrub
Sephora Indulgences Triple Layer Cake Hair & Body Wash
Pantene Smooth & Sleek shampoo/ conditioner
Paul Mitchell color-treated hair shampoo and conditioner
Bath & Body Works Ginger Orange shampoo
Bath & Body Works shower gel - Black Raspberry Vanilla and Cherry Blossom
Murad Refreshing Cleanser
Avon Fig and something shower gel
Dial soap


----------



## fiejenn1 (Apr 28, 2005)

Matrix Amplify Color Shampoo
Matrix Amplify Conditioner

Dancing Ducks Organics Rhassoul/Goats Milk face soap

Origins Never a Dull Moment face scrub

Origins A Perfect World Body Cleanser (so yummy and creamy!!)

Totally Juicy Grapefruit Scrub

Razor...one of the men's ones, can't remember and too lazy to go look


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 29, 2005)

I don't have the technology to allow for pictures, but here's my list:

Roger et Gallet oat soap bar
Aesop mini soap slab, halved
Korres milk protein cleansing emulsion
Dermalogica special cleansing gel
Molton Brown heavenly gingerlily moisturising bath & shower gel
Napoleon Glam gardenia bath & shower gel
Neutrogena Rainbath bath & shower gel
Philosophy Heaven On Earth foaming scrub and the following 3-in-1s: Senorita Margarita, Coconut cream pie, Choc chip cookies
Aesop revitalising hair sealant (conditioner)
Pantene classic clean shampoo

and my washcloth hanging off one of the taps.

Edited to add Aesop 'A Rose By Any Other Name' body cleanser, with rose otto oil, and black pepper! It's divine!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 29, 2005)

LOL Alexa I have the same razor..It rocks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have holy crap theres a lot...

Paul Mitchell Moisture something or other Shampoo & Conditioner
Redken color extend spray conditioner
Phytocitrus Mask
Phytocitrus Shampoo
Phyojoba shampoo
Redken color injection in red, copper/gold and red/violet
Philosophy baby grace shower gel
D&G light blue shower gel
D&G body milk or something
Calgon shaving cream
Proactiv face scrub
Proactiv microderm stuff
MAC Creations shower gel
Frederik Fekkai Shea butter conditioner
Frederik Fekkai Olive Oil Shampoo & Conditioner
(cant remember name) Coconut and mango moisturesurge shampoo and conditioner
Dove Condiitoner & Shampoo
Some kinda soap wrapped in a washcloth that smells like watermelon (good for little hands-doesnt slip out)
Feria Intense conditioner (pro stuff- full bottle)
Demeter Sex on the beach scrub
Some kinda strawberry and cream scrub
Philosophy Gingerbread warming body scrub
some kinda glycerine soap

I think thats all...but I know theres more, and under my sink in the cabinets is PACKED full of stuff to use..I shouldnt ever have to buy new stuff but I do anyways..


----------



## amandamakeup (Apr 29, 2005)

man you guys's shower looks so clean compared to mine.  I think I'll be scrubbing mine tonight!


----------



## kiwicleopatra (May 5, 2005)

Fructis Colour Shampoo & Cond't
Escada Rockin' Rio Body Wash
Venus Razor
Shaving Gel


----------



## Cedar (May 8, 2005)

No camera, sorry.  But:

-John Frieda Sheer Blonde shampoo and conditioner.
-LUSH:  Big shampoo, DaddyO shampoo, American Cream Conditioner, Aqua Mirabilis body butter, Ocean Salt, Happy for SAD and Prince Shower Gel (Mr. Cedar is a LUSH addict as well), Honey I Washed the Kids soap, Karma Komba shampoo bar
-Venus Divine razor
-Skintimate shave cream
-Herbal Essences conditioner that the husband uses
-Mario Badescu Enzyme Cleansing Gel
-Neutrogena Pore Refining cleanser
-Head and Shoulders shampoo
-Biiiiiig thing of Dial Antibacterial soap for washing navel ring
-Olay body wash, unscented

It's a miracle there's any room for me in there.


----------



## Lolita (May 8, 2005)

you guys have so much stuff in your showers! I have:

1 Liter Bumble & Bumble gentle shampoo
1 Liter Bumble & Bumble super rich conditioner
St. Ives almond and sweet cream bodywash
Aquolina Doccia creme caramel bodywash
Spectrojel cleanser
Pouf thingy
Razor
loofah
sea sponge
pummice stone
nail brush
shower cap
comb


----------



## user2 (May 8, 2005)

My shower is very empty...
TIGI Catwalk Fashionista Shampoo
TIGI Catwalk Fashionista Conditioner
Palmolive Thermal Spa Soft Peeling
my razor
a brush
Neutrogena Visibly Clear Body Wash


----------



## mrskloo (May 8, 2005)

Uhh......
TIGI Self Absorbed shampoo & conditioner
Suave bath gel
Gerber bath gel
shaving cream
Head & shoulders
Irish spring

But majority of things in my tub consist of bath toys for my son
tons of boats
a plastic baby watering pail
his beach toys
bath crayons
and stuff you stick to the walls


----------



## tres_gatos (May 8, 2005)

Aveda Shampure (shampoo/conditioner)
Aveda Rosemary Mint (shampoo/conditioner)
Aveda facial cleansing gel
Sonya Dakar facial scrub
Lever 2000 soap


----------



## joytheobscure (May 9, 2005)

I'm not putting pics... I have a tub no shower in my house.   I have:  
shampoo and conditioner: 
finesse
dove
thermasilk
pantene 

Body wash:
Chocolate truffle - B&BW 
Rasberry Vanilla - BBW 
Falling in Love-Philosophy
Message in a Bottle -Philosophy
Caress
dove 
dove soap
some homemade soap

calgon (much needed this weekend) 
bath oil 
Philosophy microdermabrasion 
Philosophy - facial cleanser 


oh and I wont' list the lotions and perfumes.  

I must have a well supplied bathroom it is essential.  I don't buy salon shampoos though.   If I have to I'll use suave.


----------



## Lollie (May 10, 2005)

- LUSH Temptation + Snowcake soap
- Dr. Haushka apricot shampoo + conditioner 
- Henna Plus hair mask
- Hema shower gel + body scrub

That's about it I think  :|


----------



## Supergirl84 (May 17, 2005)

i have SO much crap that i'm trying to use up!  here we go:

John Frieda shine enhancing volumizing shampoo (brilliant brunette line)
Matrix Amplify Color XL shampoo
TiGi Catwalk body building shampoo
suave professionals clarifying shampoo
Redken hair cleansing cream
Loreal Nature's Therapy mega moisture cream
Thermasilk moisturizing conditioner
Goldwell kerasilk dry and porous ultra rich care conditioner
Redken Smooth Down Butter Treat

Suave Seasonals Crisp Apple body wash
Caresse shimmering petals body wash
BBW Tutti dolci cinnamon frosting body buff
BBW tutti dolci raspberry granita body polish
Alba Botanica Sugar Cane body polish
Totally Juicy hot apple sugar scrub
neutrogena skin clearing body scrub
skintimate peaches shave gel

...  i think that's it?


----------



## RussianSexpot (May 18, 2005)

Pfft, my shower is PACKED..I don't even know how I maneuver in there sometimes...


Shampoo/Conditioner

- Catwalk Tigi Sh./Con.
- Brilliant Brunnette Sh./Con.
- Pantene Pro-V color treated hair Sh./Con.
- Nick Chavez Color Treated Sh./Con.
- Garnier Fructis Sleek n Shine Sh./Con.
- Kids Shampoo in Cherry, Grape, Watermelon (I don't know why I keep them all in there)

Face Washes

- Proactiv
- Nivea Face Cleanser
- St. Ives Scrub
- Clean n Clear foaming face wash
- Aspirin bottle of sugar (best scrub in the world)

Body Washes

- BBW Midnight Blossom/Bloom?
- BBW Pearberry
- BBW Rice flower and Shea (LOVE LOVE LOVE this one)
- BBW Plumeria
- Milk & vanilla body wash
- Body conditioner lotion
- Dove pink bottle
- Dove soap
- Milk & Vanilla soap
- Shaving Cream

And several razors, loofahs, exfoliators, washcloths, toys (for the little one), and a cup  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Phew.....


mich.


----------



## devilzwind (May 19, 2005)

carita purifying radiance shampoo
lux super rich moisturizing conditioner
watson's beer hair treatment
dove ultra moisturizing body wash
the body shop juice it! body scrub
st. ives apricot scrub
cetaphil cleanser
neutrogena oil-free acne wash
skindecent mango mimosa shaving cream


----------



## joey_zane (May 20, 2005)

All Lush...

Lush Dreamwash
Lush Freeze shower gel
Lush Narcotick shower gel
Lush Running to the Embassy body butter
Lush Ambrosia shaving creme
Lush Freah Farmacy cleanser
Lush Ocean Salt facial scrub
Lush Cynthia Silvia Stout shampoo
Lush Coolaulin conditioner

That's pretty much it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:


----------



## devilgirl17 (Jul 16, 2005)

Victoria's Secret Amber Romance Creamy Shower Gel
Patene Pro-V Brunette Expressions Conditioner and Shampoo
Garnier Fructis 3 Minute Mask Deep Conditioner
Got2B Sugar Kick Sugar Scrub
Exfoliating Glove
Queen Helene Oatmeal n Honey Facial Scrub
(You think I might have an exfoliating fetish...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Neutrogena Sensitive Skin Solutions Combination Skin Cleanser
Vanilla Dreams Shaving Gel
Venus Razor

Plus about 4 empties on the window sill.


----------



## Lilstace (Aug 9, 2005)

I too also have loads of Lush in my shower. Currently in my shower there is :

Lush 500g American Cream Conditioner (nearly finished)
Lush 250g Happy for SAD Shower Gel
Lush 250g Chai Shower Gel
Lush 250g Skinny Dip Shower Gel
Lush 100g Coolualin Conditioner
Lush 100g Ambrosia Shaving Cream
Lush 100g B Never Shower Gel
Lush 250g Back for Breakfast Shower Gel

Bath Brush + Bath Lilly
Dove 2in1 Shampoo
Boots Shampoo + Conditioner


----------



## panties (Aug 9, 2005)

goldwell dry and porous shampoo
goldwell dry and porous conditioner
goldwell kerasilk conditioner 
lever 2000 soap
l'occitane shea butter's gentle face buff
purpose cleansing wash
razor
comb


----------



## ChrisKsAngel (Aug 10, 2005)

L'Oreal Pure Zone Step 1 Scrub Cleanser
Biore Pore Perfect Blemish Fighting Ice Cleanser
Aveeno Baily Moisturizing Body Wash
Bath & Body Works In-Shower Body Moisturizer in warm vanilla sugar
Skintimate Sahve Gel in Rainforest Fresh
Got2B Fruit Pie Tropical Body Scrub
Urban Decay Cream & Sugar Foaming Sugar Scrub for Face & Body (discontinued but I love it!)
Suave Awapuhi Shampoo & Conditioner 
Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk Touch Leave-In Cream
Freeman Bare Foot Scrub in Iced Teaberry & Mint


----------



## CWHF (Aug 16, 2005)

According to dbf, too much stuff!  And I've cut back.

LUSH Happy Hippie shower gel
BBW Coconut Lime skin conditioner
BBW Grapefruit Jasmine lotion
Jessicurl Aloeba conditioner 2 bottles because I go through a lot of it
LUSH Buffy the Backside slayer
Loofa
Mario Badescu Enzyme cleansing gel


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Aug 18, 2005)

heres what my bum got

im crazy about body washes and frech milled soaps and i have two little shower caddys full of stuff lol


Mistral brand Lavender french soap bar (for face)
MAC shave lube (for legs)
MAC clense oil (for face)
Jacqua Chai Tea Foot Scrub
Jacqua Cappuchino body wash
Metal Foot Grater
Pumice stone
LOOOOFFFFAAA
neon green body pouf
Philosophy White Macadamian Chocolate Body Wash
BBW Body Washes in Pearberry, Moonlit Path, Rasberry
Aussie Maricle 3 Minute conditioner
Fredric Ferraki Gloss Olive Oil shampoo/conditioner
Regis' Olive Oil shampoo/conditioner
Umberto Moisturizing shampoo/conditioner 
Venus Razor (arms and anywhere's a tight spot)
Intuition Razor (legs)
Dessert Beauty Juicy sugar scrub
The Body shoppe Nut scrub


and thats all i can think of..


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Aug 19, 2005)

-Fedrick Ferraki Shampoo and Conditioner
-John Freida Frizz-ease Shampoo and Conditioner
-5 types of Bath And Body Works Body Wash stuff 
-Baby Oil
-Dove Soap

They'res alot more of the sample sized containers of different shampoos, since our hairdresser that we went to for 9 years gives us a hole bunch of samples of that and lotions <3


----------



## breathless (Aug 21, 2005)

shampoo; herbal essence volumizing
conditioner; herbal essence volumizing
body wash; bath & body works. its pink. flowery. forgot since i've been at my boyfriends house using his stuff
shave cream; pure silk aloe berry
razor; some cheap thing. one blade. i found it in one of our drawers. i was in a panic. i need more refills on my venus razor or gilette
body puff; purple in color and needs to be thrown in about a week.
face wash; how can i not remember? its orange. morning glow? its got "wakening beads" in it. forgive me
face brush; its cute! i got it for $1. baby blue in color with glitter. awww!


----------



## Modil (Aug 21, 2005)

Kanebo avocado shampoo & hair rinse

Dove beauty bar for my face

Lever 2000 for body

Pink back scrub brush

2 face towels/washcloths (1 body 1 face)

Shave gel

Razor


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 21, 2005)

Now it's:

- Sleek.Look treatment (Matrix)
- Self-Absorbed conditionner (Bed Head)
- Self-Absorbed shampoo (Bed Head)
- 3-in-1 cleanser for face (Clarins)
- Hot Cocoa body wash (Philosophy)
- Microfine Refinisher face scrub (MAC)
- Exfotonic body scrub (L'Oreal)


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 22, 2005)

I have
Kerastase
Age Recharge
Ciment Anti-Usure
Bain de force

Bliss
Vanilla and Bergamot shower Gel
vanilla and Bergamot Body Butter
Serious Seaweed soap
Clog dissolving cleansing milk
Low fat toner
An ounce of prevention AM/PM
Sleeping peel serum
Sleeping Peel Mask
Steep Clean
Lid and Lash wash

Lush
Olive Branch shower Gel
B Never too busy to be beautiful shower gel
Sweetie Pie Shower Jelly
Skin Sin

Origins
Ginger scrub ( forgotten it's proper name)


----------



## lovemichelle (Aug 22, 2005)

Infusium 23 for color treated hair (shampoo and conditioner)
SoftSoap for men body wash
Shave Gel


----------



## VaJenna (Aug 25, 2005)

olive oil shampoo
color care shampoo/conditior
color care deep conditioner
Tone cucumber melon body wash
vanilla shaving cream
razor
victorias secret vanilla body wash
my poof thing
all my face washes are on my sink counter.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Aug 25, 2005)

*In my shower:*

John Frieda Brilliant Brunette Shampoo & Conditioner in Espresso
Basis Clean Cleanser (AMAZING smell)
Aveeno Skin Brightening Daily Scrub
Specialty Soap (Milagros) in Lemon Zest
Summer's Eve Fem Wash
Pumice Stone & Loofah
Antibacterial Soap


----------



## xiahe (Sep 11, 2005)

+ L'Oreal Color Vive shampoo & conditioner (I'm switching back to Herbal Essences because I love that stuff more lol)
+ Zest soap
+ razor
+ Skintimate Melon Burst shaving cream
+ Tone Hydrating Body Wash with cocoa butter in Mango Splash (I ♥♥♥ this stuff)
+ scrubby
+ Love Spell body wash
+ Bath & Body Works Vanilla Sugar scrub


----------



## enka (Sep 17, 2005)

I use most of all organic skincare of european brands, so my shower is maybe not so interesting for the US girls here:
- Dr. Hauschka Cleansing Creme (my skin loves this stuff)
- alva Cleansing Gel (german organic brand with sea buckthorn)
- some cheap drugstore tangerine showergel my hubby bought
- alverde organic peeling
- cheap drugstore foot-peeling
- lavera condi for dry hair
- eco Naturkosmetik Repair shampoo


----------



## Jen1234 (Sep 17, 2005)

LUSH Rehab Shampoo
LUSH HARD Shampoo
Frederic Fekkai Technician Shampoo
Phytojoba Shampoo
Phytolactum Shampoo
Phyto 9 Conditioner
Frederic Fekkai Protein Rx mask
Philosophy Cocktail Party (Pina Coloda, Senor Margarita, Melon Daquiri)
Philosophy 3-in-1 in Vanilla Cupcake
Philosophy 3-in-1 Strawberry Milkshake
LUSH Creamy Candy Bubble Bath Bar
LUSH Buffy the Backside Slayer sample
Sephora Sweet Sugar Body Scrub
Sephora Stone Therapy Body Scrub
A Wella shampoo and conditioner that no one wants to swap for lol


----------



## libra14 (Sep 18, 2005)

I change my hair products constantly but my body wash is always an Origins. Right now its ginger scrub and it smells heavenly. The current shampoo is Frieda's Brilliant brunette and Redken butter conditioner.


----------



## user3 (Sep 20, 2005)

*L'Oreal Vive Smooth intense shampoo and conditioner
*Johnson & Johnson wash
*BE glycerin soap (sp?)
*Venus Divine Razor
*Philosphy Amazing Grace Hot salt scrub
*Willow Bark 2n1
*BE Vanilla body wash
*Bakingsoda in a plastic container
*BeneFit Body wash


----------



## Fiddlist (Oct 3, 2005)

Pantene PRO-V Shampoo, Conditioner
L'Occitane Shea Butter Soap


----------



## KateGrace (Oct 3, 2005)

Lush Angels on Bare Skin
Scruples Structure Bath Shampoo
Cure Care Conditioner
Monoï de Tahiti oil
Coconut Milk bubble bath


----------



## TIERAsta (Oct 7, 2005)

this is a fun one...

- head and shoulders for dry scalp shampoo (constant beach and sun is not good for the scalp)
- garnier fruictis long and strong shampoo & conditioner
- biosilk conditioner
- biore deep pore cleanser
- satin shaving lotion for sensitive skin
- venus razor
- dove body wash

that's it.


----------



## Amber (Oct 7, 2005)

Kiwi Shampoo and Conditioner DUO - the big bottles
Dove Firming body wash
Skintimate shaving gel
Lush Fresh Farmacy soap
My razor
My pouf
My foot scrubber thing for getting rough skin off my heels
A little face scrubber pad
Plain ol' Ivory soap (my boyfriend uses this, yikes.)


----------



## dreams (Oct 11, 2005)

I like this thread!
 In my shower...
-pantene pro v sheer volume shampoo
-pantene pro v sheer volume conditioner
-Johnsons baby conditioner...=]
-Pears soap
-Head and Shoulders for normal hair
-Vaseline Intensive care
-Palmers Cocoa butter cream
-Gillete for women sensitive
-bic razor


----------



## visivo (Oct 12, 2005)

oh oh! 

basis face bar ( i have simplified my skincare so much! )
keihls amino acid shampoo
collective wellbeing curl enhancing shampoo
kiss my face olive oil soap and trader joes oatmeal soap! 
mach 3 (sha right, women's razors suck)
coochie shave cream (awesome shit/ awful name. plus, a good conditioner works just as well)
homemade brown sugar scrub  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




benefit gettin steamy body wash for when i want to smell like something. i dont wear perfume so... 

and right outside the shower -- 

keihls sodium pca moisturizer for body
clinique d.d.m. gel for face
sometimes pantene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 leave-in conditioner.

and i love aveda hair styling products!


----------



## user23 (Feb 17, 2006)

Biolage color-care shampoo 
Biolage conditioning balm 
Aveda currescence damage-relief conditioner 
neutrogena body clear body wash 
aveeno stress-relief body wash 
razors


----------



## d_flawless (Feb 17, 2006)

-some redken + neutrogena deep conditioners
-l'oreal + pantene shampoo (colored, dry hair)
-pantene conditioner
-dove soap
-some herbal body wash stuff
-razors
-skintimate shave gel
-st ives facial scrub
-philosophy + cetaphil + clean n clear fash wash
-random foot scrub from a bath set
-puff + loofah
-neutrogena body oil (for after)


----------



## jokers_kick (Feb 22, 2006)

Shampoo and Conditioner

-Nexxus shampoo(the coconuty smelling one)
-Nexxus conditioner(the citrusy one)
-Big sexy hair conditioner(blah...doesn't do anything special)
-l'oreal vive volume shampoo(awesome!!!)
-umberto giannini sleek and chic straight shampoo(makes my hair frizzy :[)
-umberto giannini sleek and chic straight conditioner(blah)
-Charles Worthington results(frizzyXcore)
-hair therapy tea tree oil shampoo(hearts)
-Beyond the zone busted conditioner(I just use this when I shave my legs haha)
-suave sleek conditioner
-suave color care conditioner(nothing special)
-Beyond the zone ph balancer(you mix it with your conditioner)
-Hask red hair shampoo

Body Wash

-Moschino I love love(HEAVENLY, but it doesn't last :[)
-Anna Sui dolly girl
-Lancome tresor
-Victoria's Secret very sexy2
-Bath and body works warm vanilla sugar

Face stuff

-Clinique combination skin soap
-Covergirl deep action cream cleanser


----------



## ruby_soho (Feb 22, 2006)

Here goes...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Shampoo: Big by Lush
Conditioner: Coolaulin' by Lush
Deep treatment: H'Suan Wen Hua by Lush
Face Wash: Aquamarina and Ultrabland by Lush
Soap: Demon in the Dark, Honey I Washed the Kids, Angels Delight, Banana Moon, Heavenly Bodies (all Lush), Skindecent's Foaming Bath Butter in Monkey Farts
Scrubs: Skindecent's Body Buffer in Blackberry Bliss, Lush's You Snap The Whip

And alot more to come! I'm planning an enormous order from Skindecent of shampoo, conditioner, scrubs, shave cream, and more!


----------



## karen (Feb 23, 2006)

I try not to keep much in my shower. Most of my shower gels and such are under the bathroom sink.
I'll leave out the stuff for my husband, son, and daughter.

Stuff in the shower for me at the moment:

-Nexxus Therappe Shampoo
-Nexxus Humectress Conditioner
-Philosophy Purity Made Simple makeup remover
-Oil of Olay Anti-Aging/Anti-Blemish 2% salicylic acid face wash/gentle scrub
-Dove bar soap(white bar)
-Philosophy Waffle Cone 3-in-1
-Bath and Body Works Creamy Coconut Shower Gel
-Coconut Hut Beauty Pink Sugar Cake Shea Butter Body Wash
-Venus razor
-black body pouf
-hair clip to put my hair up when it's being conditioned
-pumice stone


hmm. I guess it's more than it looks like in the shower.


----------



## cindyrella (Feb 24, 2006)

Almost anything Lush, I got my bathroom stashed with Lush, and some Body shop items I got from the sale.
The things I use the most are:
Olive Branch (Lush)
Skinny Dip (Lush)


----------



## PrettyKitty (Feb 24, 2006)

My boyfriend LOL


----------



## Luna Selene (Feb 26, 2006)

Well, I live in a dorm, so I have limited shower space. But here we go:

Aveda Chamomile Shampoo
Aveda Chamomile Conditioner
Philosophy 3 in 1 Strawberry Milkshake
Philosophy 3 in 1 Mimosa
Gilette Sensor Excel Razor
Loofah

That's all I can fit, sadly.


----------



## sbetsy (Feb 26, 2006)

mini bottles of Frederic Fekkai glossing shampoo and conditioner
aveda shampoo & conditioner (sap moss)
some biolage color conditioner (red!)
anne marie borlind zz sensitive face wash
anne marie borlind exfoliating face sponge
razor
doggie shampoo!
Body Shop mango peach body wash
Body Shop pepper rose body wash
Aromatherapy from B&BW sandalwood rose body wash
Ivory soap for my boyfriend


----------



## AlliSwan (Feb 27, 2006)

Pantene Shampoo & Conditioner for blondes (in pretty green glass pump-top bottles)
Philosophy Purity
Some Sensitive skin shave gel/cream
And excessively bladed razor
A foot pumicer

and the following LUSH: 
Mediterraneo shower gel (it's "Olive Branch" from Italy)
Sonic Death Monkey shower gel
Happy Hippy shower gel
Big hunk of Buffy the Backside Slayer
Ocean Salt face and body scrub
1/2 Ceridwen's Cauldron
Angel's Delight soap
Honey I Washed the Kids soap
Sandstone soap
Miranda soap
Lemslip buttercream
Heavenly Bodies buttercream...and I think that's it lol...


----------



## Katt (Mar 2, 2006)

Natio Foaming Facial Cleanser
Natio Gentle Facial Scrub
Dove Creamy Foaming Cleanser
Chanel Gommage Eclat Express
Loreal ReFinish exfoliator
Palmolive Milk & Shea Butter shower gel
Bathox Body Toner with Cocoa Butter shower gel
Nivea Pampering Shower Oil
Pantene Extra Straight Shampoo
Pantene Extra Straight Conditioner
Neutrogena T-Gel Plus Shampoo
Schwarzkopf Bona Cure Repair Conditioner
VO5 Hot Oil
Gillette for Women shaving gel
4 x razors
Body Puff
Wide tooth comb

*phew*


----------



## nenalinda27 (Mar 3, 2006)

I like these surveys, I love to share my obession.

Redken Fresh Curls Shampoo & Conditioner
Redken Smooth Down Shampoo & Conditioner
Redken All Soft  Shampoo & Conditioner
Redken Hair Cleansing Clean Shampoo
Redken All Soft Heavy Cream
Alterna White Truffle Shampoo and Conditioner
Alterna Hydrating Hemp Shampoo and Conditioner
Alterna Leave in Conditioner
Back to Basics Coconut Mango Conditioner
Back to Basics Raspberry Conditioner
Artec Colorist Blonde Shampoo and Conditioner
Kiwi Color Reflector Shampoo and Conditioner
Tone White Lily and Sugar Body Wash 
Bath & Body Works Raspberry Body Scrub
Freemans Foot Scrub
Purpose Face Wash
skintimate tropical fruit shave gel
Neutrogena Face Scrub

This doesnt include the rest of my bathroom.  I can be here forever.  My mom says its like walking into CVS.  I gotta use this stuff up already I want to try new things.


----------



## panties (Mar 15, 2006)

i decided to take a picture of what's on my sink...i have a few more items, but you get the idea.


----------



## robyn (Mar 17, 2006)

Brilliant Brunette Shine Release Moisturizing Shampoo
Pantene Winter Rescue Daily Moisture Renewal Conditioner
Olay in shower body lotion
Olay body wash for dry skin
Aveeno Daily moisturizing body wash
Pantene Sleek & Smooth poo & cond
Lush Flying Fox body wash
Olay bar soap
Spectro Jel
Olay daily facials
Venus razor
Exfoliating gloves & 4 puffs


----------



## sarahbeth564 (Mar 17, 2006)

Tone body wash
Matrix color smart conditioner
Matrix color smart shampoo
schick intuition
baby oil
st. ive's apricot scrub
clearasil ultra
vs beauty stuff....like foot scrub, shaving lotion, etc.


----------



## DaisyDee (Mar 21, 2006)

In my shower:
My shower puff
My back scrubby brush
Pantene Volumizing shampoo
Dove Extra Moisturizing conditioner (I LOVE this...keeps my color-treated hair soft!)
Softsoap Milk & Honey body wash
Clinique face soap for oily skin
Razor
Shave gel


----------



## pugmommy7 (Mar 21, 2006)

Tigi Control freak shampoo and conditioner
Dahlem's soapworks "Farmgirl clean" vegan soap mmmm...smells soo incredible!
a razor
Circle of friends, chocolate conditioning shampoo, for my girls
johnson and johnson lavendar and chamomile baby bath mmmmm...
Mary kay microdermabrasion scrub
loofah gloves


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 22, 2006)

today(only for me): john frieda brilliant brunette hydration(?) shampoo
Lush american cream conditioner
Lush jungle
the body shop strawberry peeling
it change very often and I have more than only one shampoo(maybe four, but you on specktra have probably many more)


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_My boyfriend LOL_

 





 haha. very funny


----------



## Jude (Mar 22, 2006)

I just complete overhaul in my shower so here is what I have at present....

Big Shampoo (LUSH)
Cynthia Sylvia Stout Shampoo (LUSH)
Buffy the Back Side Slayer (LUSH)
American Cream Conditioner (LUSH)
Olive Branch Shower gel (LUSH)
Happy Hippy Shower Gel (LUSH)
Rockstar Soap (LUSH)
Ooh La La (LUSH)
Venus Razor


----------



## Brianne (Mar 26, 2006)

(the following are from www.mmucosmetics.com)
-She She Poo in Raspberry + London Lemon Curd
-She She Dish in White Mud Cake
-Whipped Bath Butter in Margarita Lime
-Diamond in the Buff scrub in Ginger Fish
-Sugar Puss scrub in Limone con latte Zuccherato

BBW Mango Mandarin foaming shower gel (sadly, d/c'd)
Nexxus Aloe Rid shampoo
Purpose facial cleanser
Schick Intuition razor
2 puffs


----------



## stockham (Apr 11, 2006)

*Lush:*

I Love juicy shampoo
American cream conditioner
Lemslip Buttercream
Buffy the Backside Slayer
Running to the embassy foot scrub
Happy Hippy Shower gel
Fuel Conditioner
Jungle conditioner
Jumping Juniper shampoo bar
*
The Body Shop:*

Passionfruit cleansing gel
African spa body salt scrub

Umm i think i'm a lush whore....


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 11, 2006)

in my shower.... not much- i gotta share my shower with 2 others so can't really load it up with as much stuff as i'd like.... but heres what i got:
Swazkoff (sp??) shampoo and conditioner
Lush sandstone soap
Lush buffy the backside slayer
Lush Karma shampoo bar
My Venus razor


----------



## emmy56 (Apr 13, 2006)

I love these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have the following in my shower:

Borghese Fango mud mask for face and body
Borghese Salt Scrub for body
Biolage Conditioning balm and Hydrating shampoo
Clinique Happy Body wash
Mario Badescu Strawberry Scrub
Trader Joe's Honey Mango Cream Shave 
A pink venus razor
and
Lancome Aromatonic


----------



## pale blue (Apr 14, 2006)

I have too much in my shower, it's so tiny! Right now though I have:

Aveda Sap Moss Shampoo - 1 liter
Aveda Sap Moss Conditioner - 1 liter
Suave Clarifying Shampoo

Body Shop Mango Scrub
Body Shop Satsuma Body Wash

Estee Lauder Perfectly Clean
St. Ives Apricot Scrub

Intution Razor and Refills


----------



## tiff (Apr 14, 2006)

Aveda Rosemary Mint Shampp
Aveda Rosemary Mint conditioner
Space NK Stillness Shower gel
Ren Jojoba Facial Scrub
Aveda gel cleanser
Veet Rasera shaving cream and razor thingy


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 14, 2006)

I posted in this thread but I'm sure stuff has changed so here's what's in there currently.

Herbal Essences Shampoo & Conditioner (for color treated hair)
Fructis shampoo for dry hair
Neutrogena Anti-Wrinkle, Anti- Acne cleanser and scrub
Suave Milk & Honey body wash
Suane for Men body wash
Summer's Eve fem. wash
Colgate shave creme
two loofahs
Venus razor
Mach III razor
Vive for Men (thin hair formula)
Head and Shoulder's
Aussie's Three Minute Miracle (deeeeep)
John Freid Espresso Color Glaze
Bath & Body Works foot scrub

Soft Scrub
Scrub brush
^yeah, I'm a clean freak


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 23, 2006)

Hmmmm, let's see: 

HAIR-I just seem to keep everything on hand and use what I think my hair needs at the moment: 

-Aveda Blue Malva (Used occasionally to avoid brassiness)
-Bumble and Bumble Gentle Shampoo
-Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Daily Shampoo (Best inexpensive shampoo)
-Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Conditioner (Best inexpensive conditioner)
-Frederick Fekkai Moisturizing Conditioner with Shea Butter
-Terax Crema Conditioner
-Pureology Nanoworks Conditioning Treatment (AMAZING STUFF)

FACE:
-MAC Cleanse Off Oil
-MAC Everday Lotion Cleanser
-MAC Scrub Mask
-MAC Microfine Refinisher

BODY:
-MAC Shave Cream
-Body Shop Body Scrub-Coco
-Body Shop Body Scrub-Olive
-Johnson and Johnson Softwash Showergel (Smells amazing and leaves your skin super-soft)

and a pink and white Venus razor and of course, the pouffy.


----------

